# These guys are sooo hot right now!!!



## Larmo63 (May 1, 2011)

Three old, rusty Schwinn bicycles. They have rust and stuff on them. Get a brand new mountain bike or something! I think they used to say something like "Autocycle" on the tank thingies. I bet they don't even ride very well. Can I just have them? : )


----------



## Talewinds (May 1, 2011)

Autocycles AND clear blue skies! Who cares about the state's economy, you guys really do have it good out there! 
Nice pics, nice bikes.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 1, 2011)

Don't forget about the Queen Mary as the back drop and a couple more pics for kicks


----------



## irene_crystal (May 1, 2011)

WOW! What a collection.... Nice!


----------



## Larmo63 (May 1, 2011)

We had a great ride, a great route planned by Bernard and Frank, and a glorious day!!


----------



## Larmo63 (May 1, 2011)

Btw, The Queen Mary hadn't docked yet in my shots. : )


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 1, 2011)

LOL Nice...


----------



## militarymonark (May 1, 2011)

is that a double duty autocycle!


----------



## bricycle (May 1, 2011)

Those three bikes are probably worth as much as the Queen Mary....  Oh, great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## old hotrod (May 1, 2011)

militarymonark said:


> is that a double duty autocycle!




Yes...it is...


----------



## DonChristie (May 1, 2011)

We laughed about the total dollars in the tanks alone on these 3 bikes! Then we relized the brake levers are probably worth more, lol. Great day!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 1, 2011)

I was offered $250 at the liquer store for my bike on the way home:eek:


----------



## irene_crystal (May 1, 2011)

Hell, I'll give you double that at least! 


markivpedalpusher said:


> I was offered $250 at the liquer store for my bike on the way home:eek:


----------



## tony d. (May 1, 2011)

well guys an other ride missed oh well maybe next month     bike on


----------



## militarymonark (May 1, 2011)

NICE!!! how does it ride?


----------



## old hotrod (May 1, 2011)

Here is a few teasers...more to come later and maybe a few of bikes other than Schwinns
www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/5678448291/in/set-72157626502922385
www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/5678448763/in/set-72157626502922385
www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/5678448627/in/set-72157626502922385
www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/5679008994/in/set-72157626502922385
And Scott (37Fleetwood) displaying a bad case of Schwinnvy (AKA Schwinn envy)
www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/5679008920/in/set-72157626502922385


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 2, 2011)

I heard the DD AC rides great. He's rollin on a 22t freewheel on the back


----------

